# LF: 55ish gallon tank



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Hello, I am looking for a 55 gallon tank. Maybe a little more maybe a little less, all in all it must be 4' long.
It must hold water.

Would like it to come with gravel/sand, filter (equal to tank size or exceeds), tank, stand, hood/light (not needed but nice to have)
I don't really need decor but if you have it that's fine.

I really do not have much to spend. So tell me what you have and how much you would like to see from it and we shall go from there.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bumpity bump.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a 55g with lights, tops, and holds water. It has minimal scratches. yours for $125 if you are interested. You must come pick it up.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Anything else or is that the only thing?

I should probably stress the most major thing is the tank and filter as I would be using it for my goldfish.


Also, stand isn't important as I found out my geckos stand can hold nearly 1000lbs. So to whom ever may respond, if you have one great, if not thats also fine now.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

You should really state that you can't pick up out of your local area.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Some locations I can though. My dad just doesn't like Burnaby lol. Oh and most parts of maple ridge.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

i don't have a stand. it's just the lights, lids, and tank itself.

i also have 10lbs co2 package that comes with a 1/2 filled co2 tank, regulator, needle valve, check valve, hoses, and diffuser should you decide to go with a planted aquarium.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I'll keep that in mind thing is though is that it doesn't come with gravel so it'll cost quite a bit in the end. ><

I don't even know how to use those or how they work. Haha. Haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

PM VMAN! Lukasz has a wicked deal on a 75 gal tank with stand discounted for $150..

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...gallon-tank-stand-aragonite-price-drop-38299/


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

maybe a price range and areas he will drive to will help you narrow things down


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Patrick.I also have a 4' 55 gallon with stand and canopy for $125. It's almost mint condition.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

PoCo may be far, I'll have to ask my dad.
Does the 55 come with a substrate?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

also i dont think most 55 gal are not four foot long those are normally closer to 75-90 gallon but im sure there are some out there


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

good deal on that


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So the people that have it listed at 55gal could be wrong for the ones that say 4' long (I know man wouldn't mistaken)?
Or did I misunderstand what you wrote?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a 4' 55 gallon.I believe it's 4'x2'x12" and the 75 gallon is 4'x2'x18". And I do have sugar sized aragonite mixed with coarse. It is included with the 75 gallon. It may be sold with the 55.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Would the argonite do well with goldfish?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Standard 55 gal is 48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 21. There are sometimes 55-75 gal tanks on craigslist with filter/heater/substrate for around $200.00. You may be able to get as cheap as $150 without a stand but unlikely to get anything cheaper than that unless you get really lucky.

Here's a fairly good deal on a 40 gallon tank if that is big enough ***40 gallon fish tank for sale***

60 gal without stand but in Langley 60 gallon fish tank/aquarium/accessories

55 without stand 55 gallon fish tank, pump, light, heater, conditioners, aerators, etc

Those are just what I found going back a week on craigslist. I highly suggest you search around for a couple of weeks and find a great deal. Sometimes people sell stuff a lot cheaper if they have to move.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure about goldfish but I do know that they like hard water.Im sure someone here knows.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Ah OK sweet
I was going to get one from a person just over in Clayton tank, lights, filter, stand, gravel, vacuum decor for $120 and it still held water, but I lost contact with the person. .-. Which really sucked because it was a really nice setup!


I saw all of them was attracted to the third but my dad wouldn't drive to south burnable
I'd consider the second, but that's not a proper hood and only one light.
The first is too small I want a 48" I have 1 shubunkin so he will get bigger then my oranda, black moor, and ghost gold. Other wise I'd go for a 40 probably.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Also I check Craigslist everyday. almost OCD about it lol.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Oh I just saw your message vman.
does argonite soften the water or something?
I think I heard somewhere its good for aiding proper low ammonia levels I think, but i could be mistaken with an other rock/substrate.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Aragonite will bring up the Ph. I use it for my Tanganyikans along with a salt and baking soda mix.My water is very hard.I think that it could work for goldfish. Why don't you ask one of the sponsors?


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Ah OK. I know for sure golds thrive on hard water.  

I haven't explored much of this site yet so i didn't really think of it.lol. takes a while for me o get use to a new site. >.<


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I just quickly googled this info
Calcium carbonate has many forms but generally fall into calcites and aragonites. Aragonite is the most soluble form of Calcium carbonate which is formed in several ways. The one most useful for pH, kH and GH maintenance is oolitic aragonite which has precipitated out of pristine tropical seas when the pH is very high due to photosynthesis. As the pH increases calcium solubility decreases causing a very clean and soluble mineral to form litte spherical egg shaped granules called oolites. This material start dissolving at 8.2 and increase with lower pH, salinity and temperature. Calcites are generally much less soluble and usually start dissolving at 7.2 pH. Dolomite is ½ calcium and ½ magnesium but is highly insoluble. 
I found this info on Goldfish garage online.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Thank you!  
So then I guess it is good for them? 
I'll have to do some talking with my dad, because if i can I would prefer sand like substance over gravel due to cleanliness.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

No prob.Take your time.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So it is looking like I won't be able to get a tank.
I need to save for a trip to Ontario I have to make amends (I think/hope this is the right word if not then what I'm basically saying is fix what I screwed up) with someone near and dear to my heart.

Its not detrimental that my fish need to get into a bigger tank asap, but as it sits, I need to complete my goal, if anyone has just a tank and filter that's under $100 or a package I may consider but at this time I need to focus on saving.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Make the trip out  If you can go to Vancouver you can come to Burnaby. Unless you really want me to drive to Vancouver to meet there but really..


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I'm trying my all, but my mom thinks being a female and being a first bus trip I shouldn't be allowed even though I'm going to be 19. But hehehhe. Once I'm 19 I can achieve my goal. Defeat my fears, do something on my own without my parents having to be with me, so on so forth.

Did you mean surrey or Vancouver. You're tank is a really good price! And if I can I would really like it! ><

How much were you asking again? Would you sell just the tank and filter? (I just realized I only have now till 21 days before the 10th of august to save up all he money I'll need.


----------

